# Malaysia - Realistic apartment price?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

I just found this:
Apartment for rent Sentul, Kuala Lumpur furnished 3 bedroom 2 bath Apartment posted by Property Manager for 800 per month. Rental 2155317

Is this reallly a realistic apartment price? Sounds too cheap but I really have no idea.
I assume the price is in MYR and not USD. So the rent is $259 USD month, could this be correct?


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

It could be true. But, map and description that advertisement did not match. You better be careful. If you looking for place to stay, try


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

eryepe said:


> It could be true. But, map and description that advertisement did not match. You better be careful. If you looking for place to stay, try iproperty com my. It may helps, in term of accuracy.


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

that price sounds like the price for a single room in an apartment, are you looking for a room or whole apartment.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

veriya said:


> that price sounds like the price for a single room in an apartment, are you looking for a room or whole apartment.


Really? I could find 1-room apartments for that price in Sweden!


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

As i know Sentul is quite an expensive area to stay as well.. RM800 doesn't sound realistic,,better check it out properly as the location maybe very out of the town.

for renting an apartment

for comparing the rental price.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

well in Malaysia also you can find 3 room apartments for RM800 or less even. so it really depends on the location.


----------



## Muslifa (Feb 24, 2013)

*Apartment or room hunting*



veriya said:


> well in Malaysia also you can find 3 room apartments for RM800 or less even. so it really depends on the location.


I am a Maldivian student at Limkokwing, i have been trying to find an apartment or even a room from an apartment in cyberjaya or nearby, but so far i have not come across a good place to stay. 

Veriya, it seems you know much places in cyberjaya, kindly can ypu please help me to find either a master room, or an apartment (2BR). 

Thanks


----------



## francmie (Mar 7, 2013)

Muslifa said:


> I am a Maldivian student at Limkokwing, i have been trying to find an apartment or even a room from an apartment in cyberjaya or nearby, but so far i have not come across a good place to stay.
> 
> Veriya, it seems you know much places in cyberjaya, kindly can ypu please help me to find either a master room, or an apartment (2BR).
> 
> Thanks


Hi, its really expensive if you want to find an apartment in cyberjaya , it will cost u MYR1000-MYR1500 for 2BR.. you should try rent a room , there's a lot people renting their rooms in cyberjaya


----------



## francmie (Mar 7, 2013)

Pilke ,

yup,its a realistic price for that kind of apartment.but im not suggesting you to live in Sentul area. because even for Malaysian we categorized some area of Sentul is quite dangerous.So , i'm really suggest you to find another place. But , its just my opinion


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

800 Rm for a flat? In Selangor?

Low cost housing. Terrible neighbours, crime, drugs, prostitution the lot will be your neighbours.

In KL 1,500 RM min for any place worth staying.


----------



## aaronsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

seem too cheap..Sentul is not a good place to stay there due lots of crimes there..


----------

